# Sekonda



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Guys, just uncovered this when house clearing for my Mum and Dads house (thought we had found everything). It seems to be running reasonably Ok.





































I understand from a quick google that the movement is a Poljot 2616, it has a serial number of 4413901. It could do with a clean and the seal (see picture 3 and 4) needs replacing. Any suggestions as to where parts may be available from (Not done any real tinkering yet).

Comments welcome.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi There,

Nice find, not the prettiest Sekonda, but should clean up well, 1980's date, Ronnie Barker used to do some good add back then 

not too sure ref seal, you could try a generic seal just measure the size, maybe from Cousins?

Good luck

Martin


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice find that should scrub up really well.

Kev


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

martinzx said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Nice find, not the prettiest Sekonda, but should clean up well, 1980's date, Ronnie Barker used to do some good add back then
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much about the seal - it looks like the stem is unsealed anyway, so you won't make it water-resistant by adding a new seal. With most Russian watches, the intention seems to be to ensure that water can drain freely out of the case 

If the existing seal is just creased, you can iron it between two sheets of paper. Just start with a very low temperature!

Paul


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

paul1684 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi There,
> ...


Thanks all. There is some black gunk in the crown that may have been a seal I will try and remove that. I will have a go at an iron of the gasket and see what happens. Re: Cousins, I notice they ask if you are trade when ordering....is that an issue?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks all. There is some black gunk in the crown that may have been a seal I will try and remove that. I will have a go at an iron of the gasket and see what happens. Re: Cousins, I notice they ask if you are trade when ordering....is that an issue?


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

KevG said:


> > Thanks all. There is some black gunk in the crown that may have been a seal I will try and remove that. I will have a go at an iron of the gasket and see what happens. Re: Cousins, I notice they ask if you are trade when ordering....is that an issue?
> 
> 
> no worries at Cousins just tick the box it's all to do with returns I believe.
> ...


Ta


----------

